

Vidly: Twitvid.io (YC S08) Changes Names, Direction, And Gets Funding - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/28/vidly-twitvidio-changes-names-direction-and-gets-funding/

======
jsteele
Definitely deserves props for persistence and constant iteration. Perhaps they
have cracked the secret of getting TechCrunch coverage: Just keep changing
your name!

Feb 25, 2009: Fliggo Launch
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/25/y-combinator-startup-
fl...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/25/y-combinator-startup-fliggo-lets-
you-build-your-own-youtube/)

May 21, 2009: Fliggo -> TwitVid.io
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/21/twitvid-wants-to-be-
the...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/21/twitvid-wants-to-be-the-twitpic-
of-video-sharing-on-twitter/)

Aug 28, 2009: TwitVid.io -> Vidly [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/28/vidly-
twitvidio-changes...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/28/vidly-twitvidio-
changes-names-direction-and-gets-funding/)

------
idlewords
If I were competing with vid.ly, bit.ly or any of the other ly's, I think my
main strategy would be to post material guaranteed to offend Libyan national
pride without offending American sensibilities, and see if I could provoke a
ruckus. The reliance on geopolitically shaky TLDs is bound to bite someone
eventually.

~~~
patio11
If I were competing with vid.ly, bit.ly, or any of the other ly's... I would
quit, and try something with a business model next time.

~~~
idlewords
It's remarkable that an entire business ecosystem can exist around Twitter's
inability to get simple features right.

------
jackowayed
Why would anyone use them instead of Posterous? Posterous is dead simple,
allows me to share _all_ media, and autoposts way more places. It's basically
a direct subset of Posterous's features.

~~~
diN0bot
let me tell you a story. i wanted to post some images and videos of a new game
i was playing. i looked at tumblr and posterous, two platforms i'd never used
before. i've also never uploaded images or videos before, either.

i chose tumblr because it looked cooler... posterous is plain and the managing
of posts and accounts--at least through their website--is confusing as hell. i
still don't know how to delete blogs or my account, and it always took me a
handful of extra clicks to figure out how to post a new entry.

this was for Salamander Wrestling, btw:
<http://salamanderwrestling.tumblr.com>

then i wanted to start a development blog for my startup. i stuck to posterous
this time, the blog being more of a writing thing, and because tumblr doesn't
have comments out of the box (i've since hooked up disqus to
salamanderwrestling).

i'm not comfortable using email to make posts. what i want is a powerful
markup language (read: pretty prints code) with elegant markup (read: not
html).

posterous just didn't cut it for me. things looked...plain and yellow...and i
couldn't save drafts. i'd be happy to use emacs to write markup blog posts,
but because posterous only allows rich text or html i _have_ to use their web
editor.

i switched to wordpress while writing my second post. wordpress makes me feel
safe and comfortable. my posts are autosaved. i can upload images. it has
themes.

each platform has its niche. here are some reasons why someone wouldn't use
posterous (i really tried, though. i'm still rooting for you guys.)

~~~
zaidf
I 2nd you. The only thing I've consistently been able to use Posterous or
Tumblr is for my photo blog. The iPhone to blog feature is just awesome.

Yet, for anything else, even for the simplest of blog entries, there comes an
occasion you HAVE to post something a little advanced. With both Posterous and
Tumblr you end up hitting a wall. I can understand their perspective too: they
want to keep it dead simple. But I'm also hoping one day that they can build
an obscure page somewhere with all the advance features generally found in a
typical wordpress blog.

------
bhousel
Interesting.. Today I just got an email that TweetLater is rebranding
themselves as SocialOomph: <http://www.socialoomphblog.com/>

Personally, I think these new names are terrible. Are these signs that the
honeymoon with Twitter is over?

------
adnam
The new logo reminds me of something. Vidly for Vendetta?

~~~
byrneseyeview
I didn't get it at first, but you're right; it's uncanny.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/saynotes.html> (footnote 8), and:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/vwfront.html>

------
alaskamiller
Leo Laporte is going around shooting people using the word twit? Wow, he sure
lucked out with the advent of Twitter and its lexicon.

Edit: _Leo Laporte actually has rights to the trademark “TWiT” in relation to
audio-visual performances. So, anything that’s outside of the realm of video
are not a valid target for him._

